
The Subtle Tricks Shopping Sites Use to Make You Spend More - gmays
https://www.wired.com/story/amazon-online-retail-dark-patterns/
======
LorenPechtel
I don't see Amazon's bought-together thing as a dark pattern assuming the data
is legitimate. While most of the time it's irrelevant I find it useful on
occasion when it does things like point out a suitable case for the item I'm
looking at.

It also can be stupid at times--just because A is bought with B doesn't mean B
is bought with A. (Ink for your printer, sensible. Printer for your ink???)

------
solumos
It's funny to me that there are a bunch of dark patterns on the Wired site. Is
it willful ignorance, or lack of self-awareness?

~~~
quacked
The Blatant Shock-Journalism Wired Uses To Make You Click More

